# Steinhatchee success/Legal Limits!!



## Clark_Kent (Apr 10, 2010)

Had great time once again with Capt Steve on Legal Limits. Went out Tues 4/5 and came home with 303 lbs. Each of us 5 kept an AJ, 9 grouper including a 13 lb red and buckets of Fl Snapper. Back at it Weds, 4/6 with 204 lbs of sea bass and fl snapper, with 3 more grouper to the mix. We had our share of AJ's the day before!! They sure are fun to catch, especially on top water and 12 year old kids taking a whooping!
Capt Steve is awesome! His mobile home accommodations was perfect for our family as well and just up the street from Sea Hag. Can't wait to go back...but have to finish putting up all this fish and get eating on it first!
Mike & Alison


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 10, 2010)

NICE Grouper... WTG.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

Steve is a good guy and a fine captain. Kids love him and he really enjoys his work. Congrats on a fine day on the water.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 11, 2010)

1 April in the Gulf.....


----------



## Clark_Kent (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. Took wife 2 days to get all the filets rinsed and put up..LOL.
Here is her AmberJack Fish Cake recipe if anyone is interested, they are great!

AmberJack Cakes

Rub AJ filets or rib cages (Grouper ribs too) with Cajun Seasoning and Old Bay Seasoning. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes per inch of thickness, or until firm and cooked through. Crumble meat when cool, remove all bones.

Combine:
3 C  Crumbled AJ meat
2     6oz Pkg Stove Top Stuffing for Chicken
2 C  Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese (8oz pkg)
1 C  Shredded Carrots
1 C  Mayonnaise
2 T  Dill Pickle Relish
2 T  Sweet Pickle Relish
2     Eggs
1 ½ C  Water
1-2 T Cajun Seasoning to taste
Pinch  ground Cayenne Pepper if you like heat


Mix together thoroughly in large mixing bowl. Let sit in refrigerator for 10 minutes, then stir again. Form into patties and cook on griddle 7-10 minutes per side, you can vary from lightly browned to darkly browned and crunchy as my family likes. Makes about 30 cakes.
Enjoy


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 11, 2010)

Great load of fish!


----------

